# Where May I Purchase New Brass Stemmed TyreValves



## BarnacleBob (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi all,

Can anyone advise as to where I might purchase new brass stemmed tyre valves. I need one for a new Fiat 16"wheel I have had to order having discoverd a split in one of my existing wheels.

Bob


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Any decent tyre dealer should be able to get them for you or may even have them .last year I got a nearby HiQ tyre centre to get and fit them in all 5 wheels as they only standard valves in them.Apparently ( and hard to believe) people say that Kwik Fit can get them.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My local tyre shop suggested I had them fitted all round when they changed my old tyres to winter ones. They had em in stock.

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*valve*

eBay?


----------

